# Cost of Living in Malaysia



## sachin2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I, Sachin , from India. I am in process of discussing the position with one of organsation in India. They will post me in Singapore. I am Engg Graduate & Master's in Information Management. Total year of experience is 10 yrs.
I would like to know the below things from you to have a fruitful discussion on table with firm.

1 ) Minimum Salary for this Qulaification offered in Manufacturing Industry
2) Living Cost per Month ( Pls furnish details as possible )
3) Travelling Mode in Singapore.
4) Food ( type , Cost etc )
5) Work culture.
6) Social Security

In addition to above if you wish to inform me then Pls let me know.

Thanks in advance for sparing the valuable time for giving me the required information.

Regards
Sachin


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Sachin,

This needs to be posted on the Singapore forum, not the Malaysia forum, as Singapore is a country of its own! 

And it's a great country, with excellent transportation, fantastic food and shopping and a high standard of living. But it's expensive - far more so than Malaysia. Anyway, post onto the Singapore forum and I'm sure that you'll get some helpful advice.


----------

